# Had my SLR for a few weeks now....



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

So I've had my D3100 for a few weeks now and I'm slowly getting to grips with the plethora of controls. I picked up a 55-300mm AFS and a 35mm prime to complement the kit lens. I've been trying a bit of everthing to get to know what the camera can do - great fun.

Below are a few of the shots i've taken over the past few weeks. I'm keen to improve my skills so any C&C welcomed (I'm pretty thick skinned so let rip lol).

1. 

2. 

3. 

4. 

5. 

6. 

7. 

Edit - I'm getting to grips with the camera but obv not this message board lol. i've tried to link the pics from my flickr account using the insert image button in the tool bar and the "grab this link" function from flickr - where am I going wrong lol?? Help.

Edit 2 - cracked it.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Im no expert but think they look great!!


----------



## Happy (Aug 16, 2010)

they look awesome, what did you use to take pic no3?


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Thanks. This is the first time anyone other than the Mrs has seen them so it's nice to know you like em. 

1, 3, 5 & 6 - 18-55m kit lens
2 & 4 - 35mm 
7 - 55-300mm


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

I trust number 3 is hanging on the wall? Nice shot bud.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

3 & 4 are amazing.
how were they took? if ya dont mind sharing details!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Excellent collection of shots there, I like all of them


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice set, you obviously have an eye for photography.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

They look grate mate is number 5 a Moomin?


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

is number 5 a qee?


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Wow, thanks a lot guys. 

Heres how they were taken for anyone interested; 

1. The cone is straight out of the camera, no flash - f4, 0.025 exp, iso 800

2. Again, no PP. 35mm lens, wide open at f1.8, 1:2500 sec, iso 400

3. Taken with my kit lens as the sun was closing in on a nice autumn day. f10, 2.5 sec exp at ISO 100. I used a tripod for this too. Tweaked the sky a bit in PS. 

4. This was taken right down at the water front using a 35mm lens at f5.6 for 8 seconds. There was a lot of sodium street lights behind me. i tried to use an LED torch to light the boat but couldnt get enough reach. Darkned the blacks a bit in PS using levels. 

5. This is a "munny" figure you are supposed to paint yourself but i like him white  . taken with no flash and lit up with an LED torch high above the camera. 

6. The frog was taken with the kit lens at f8 for 0.017 seconds. On camera flash. 

7. This one Im annoyed at cutting out a bit of the road. f18 for 0.017 secs using the zoom lens.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

where was 7 taken?

Crackin set mate :thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Cheers - It's a Victorian Folly on top of kinnoul hill just outside Perth.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

great pics

link to your slideshow should be as follows:

http://www.flickr.com//photos/[email protected]/show/


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

Love pic 3!!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Really like all of these and as others have mentioned you have a great eye. The 35mm prime is great isnt it 

Phil


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very impressed you have certainly got the best out of it the clarity in that shots is great 2 & 3 for me would love to see your next pics if this is just you warming up


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

GIZTO29 said:


> Really like all of these and as others have mentioned you have a great eye. The 35mm prime is great isnt it
> 
> Phil


Cheers - loving the prime lens. I was torn between the 35mm and the 50mm having read great reviews for both. To be honest I've hardly had it off the camera since getting it, the clarity and control over depth of field is much better than the kit lens, feels like a new camera. It might just be me but I think the lack of zoom forces me to think harder about how I want to compose the shot so instead of zooming in and out and snapping away i'm stopping to think how to fit everything in, which in turn is making me consider various angles etc.

Anyway, thanks for all the positive comments folks.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

They look great mate :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

awesome pics! I just got a Nikon D5000, my first SLR....dont have a clue lol


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

Great photos. You have a talent! :thumb:

I'm thinking about getting the D3100. Are you pleased with it? Any regrets?


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Very good portrait mate:thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Brummie_Nige said:


> Great photos. You have a talent! :thumb:
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the D3100. Are you pleased with it? Any regrets?


I think I noted in a post further down that I find the D3100 great, especially as a beginner. The camera has a built in guide mode that helps you step out of the auto modes and explore the features. After a while you pick up what the camera is doing and have the knowledge to start controlling the camera manually.

I went for the D3100 as it was one of the cheaper models but seem to get good reviews. I'm enjoying using it and as i get better I might find its limitations but to be honest I'm a fair bit off that.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Lovely shots .2 is very good and I love 4, 3 could maybe do with a few inches cropping.off the bottom.

For maximum image quality always try and shoot at the lowest iso you can. You have a few pics shot at higher iso's but with incredibly high shutter speeds. For example shot 2 would equate to 1/600 sec at iso 100 and the same aperture. :thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Brazo said:


> Lovely shots .2 is very good and I love 4, 3 could maybe do with a few inches cropping.off the bottom.
> 
> For maximum image quality always try and shoot at the lowest iso you can. You have a few pics shot at higher iso's but with incredibly high shutter speeds. For example shot 2 would equate to 1/600 sec at iso 100 and the same aperture. :thumb:


Excellent - thanks.


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Here was me not reading the forum section and thinking you had bought a McLaren Mercedes! 

Great shots though!


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

*Great shots*


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

B2ONGO said:


> Cheers - loving the prime lens. I was torn between the 35mm and the 50mm having read great reviews for both. To be honest I've hardly had it off the camera since getting it, the clarity and control over depth of field is much better than the kit lens, feels like a new camera. It might just be me but I think the lack of zoom forces me to think harder about how I want to compose the shot so instead of zooming in and out and snapping away i'm stopping to think how to fit everything in, which in turn is making me consider various angles etc.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Agree with the remarks on Primes. I moved to fully manual prime lenses a couple of years ago and haven't looked back. Modern cameras/lenses are great, but taking your time to compose and focus can turn a good photo into a great one.
> ...


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Thread revival!!! - Where is the building in pic 3 Mike?


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

dubnut71 said:


> Thread revival!!! - Where is the building in pic 3 Mike?


Jeez, just noticed this.

Its the Culloden Battlefield Visitor Centre, a great day out. Plenty to shoot with your camera too. Its a great building. hidden from the road by slopping grass mounds to help it blend in but up close it has some really cool details.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

really good shots


----------

